# Dolphin



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

ROy,

Once again thanks.

The Dolphin is Amazing....

Outstanding !!!

All I need to do now is learn to tell the time again.

Cheers.

Eric.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

To follow up....

The Dolphin is amazing.....The rotating bezel mechanism a joy to use.

The Build quality astounding.

How do they do it for the money !!!

Could you open one up and post some pictures of the movement please.

Regards.

Eric


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Eric,

I am not going to open one up unless i have to, there is always a slight risk of marking the backs on these and as they are new then I would sooner not.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy I have been trying to find these in your catalogue. I guess they are all sold. Anymore coming???


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Andy

Look under the Vostok - Raketa - Orion section on the main website. It's the first watch on the page, I agree with all that Eric says it's a fantastic watch for the price!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

On my way


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The Dolphin is a superb watch and my best seller this year. Everybody has been delighted with it. I just hope that stocks do not dry up.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

There is just one thing that annoys me about this watch......

The 18mm strap is too narrow.

The case is a gorgeous shape, quite large and well designed. The 18mm straps just look a little too small.

This slight aberration detracts from the overall shape, but it adds to the slightly quirky nature of the watch.

I still love it though.

Eric.


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

If you like the Dolphin you will not be disappointed with a Vostok either. I'm addicted to Russian watches ;-)

I got a Dolphin too it is amazing the quality of the chrome the clasp etc. The timekeeping is very good too. It really isn't difficult to read either. I find it very useful for my job where I can set the outer bezel to my home time.

all the best

Jerry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jerry, you mention chrome but the Dolphin is all stainless steel.


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

Good point well developed argument I'm wrong









Jerry


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

Is the Dolphin made by Vostok, Raketa, or Poljot? Or is it an independant make? 35 jewels seems like rather a lot







Can anyone tell me the bph or power reserve?

I think this is the best looking 24 hour watch I have seen. The idea is logical, but most of the dials seem rather cluttered and some are downright messy. The Dolphin just looks classy. I think I feel a purchase coming on


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Owen, I do not know who makes it. I buy them from a third party in Russia.


----------

